# Color Club Beyond The Mistletoe Holiday Collection



## moriesnailart (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the latest Color Club Collection to share with you guys. They are all awesome glitters with some holographic effect on them. Here's the pic of the entire collection.



​ 
And now some swatches from each of the polishes.

First off is Beyond The Mistletoe.





Holiday Splendor





Sugarplum Fairy





Gingerbread





Candy Cane





Jingle Jangle





I am totally in love with this collection. What do you think?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2011)

VERY pretty. They remind me of the upcoming OPI Muppet collection (the glitter polishes) as well as the China Glaze 3D polishes.


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 4, 2011)

I love glitter.  Count me in.


----------

